# 5/23 SmackDown LIVE: The NEW WWE Champion Jinder Mahal to throw Punjabi Celebration!



## NotGuilty

major announcement being women's MiTB?


----------



## Saturn

Can't wait for the celebration. :dance


----------



## Banez

Wonder how long till they book Punjabi Prison match :lol


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

I'm disappointed, I wanted Randy to squash him tonight and get the title back specially for the reactions here.


----------



## Kkrock

:mark:


----------



## Donnie

Time for the AJ Styles show :mark:


----------



## The Tempest

Money in the Bank as a brand exclusive PPV :what?

SmackDown :what?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SDl is going to be fun. :dance Finally, WWE has a heel champion we can actually hate. And the best part: He actually shows up.







Tuesday Night Mahal is the place to be tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Banez said:


> Wonder how long till they book Punjabi Prison match :lol


Dear god no


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm here for the PUNJABI CELEBRATION :woo !!!*


















*If they're reserving Becky's heel turn for this show due to Jinder's title win attracting shock value viewers, then I can forgive Sunday's abomination.*


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Geez, WWE, stop putting Becky in tag matches. You know how they usually turn out for her. I'll be amazed if she's not on the receiving end of a pin fall or submission here.

Looking forward to more Owens/Styles and seeing who the MITB participants will be.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jobber Jinder gonna hinder Smackdown.

This show is an abomination.


----------



## MOXL3Y

Interested to see how Jinder's heat stacks up against Roman's heat...

#donthinderjinder


----------



## bmack086

Both Raw and SD should have their own MITB match. They both compete at the Royal Rumble, so why is this brand exclusive?


----------



## Stellar

Looking forward to SDL. Jinder, Charlotte...

They really need to Reunite Harper and Rowan. I keep saying it but its true and after their match at Backlash, its even more obvious that it needs to happen. Plus it would help fill in the time until they bring back New Day.

Agreed that MITB shouldn't be brand exclusive.

I really hope that we don't get Orton interrupting Mahals celebration. Probably will but I just really wish that just once WWE would forget about rematches.


----------



## JC00

Becky in a tag match?

I think we all know what that means



Spoiler: .......


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Can't wait. This smackdown looks like it'll be fun.


----------



## The One Man Gang

:larry


----------



## starsfan24

Moar women's tag matches!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I'm here for the Jinder Experiment/Experience


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The coronation of the majestic Maharaja is MUST SEE Tv! Be sure to tune in tonight at 8pm EST for Tuesday Night Mahal. Come join the party.


----------



## Mango13

Will be DVR'ing the show and most likely fast forwarding the majority of it, only interested in seeing what they say about MITB, what happens with the Women, and AJ


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Slackly said:


> They really need to Reunite Harper and Rowan. I keep saying it but its true and after their match at Backlash, its even more obvious that it needs to happen. Plus it would help fill in the time until they bring back New Day.


Agreed and they should win the tag titles as well. Really hate how WWE has these two lingering around, especially when Harper was kind of on a roll before WrestleMania.


----------



## Erik.

Who's favourite for the MITB?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Time for the Jinder show wens3


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will his people from India end up building a statue for Jinder Mahal now that he has won the WWE championship?
- Who will participate in the Money in the Bank match?
- Does his count-out victory at Backlash prove that Kevin Owens is the true Face of America?
- What is next for Shinsuke Nakamura now that he has survived Dolph Ziggler?
- Will Carmella be next in line for a title shot against Naomi after pinning her twice?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Genesis 1.0

In Punk We Trust said:


> Time for the Jinder show wens3


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Time for sdl. The house that Aj Styles built. Cant wait for Aj,Naka and Jinder


----------



## Sweggeh

*Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

*Kevin Owens & Dolph Ziggler vs. AJ Styles & Shinsuke Nakamura.

*A multi-woman match to determine who challenges Naomi at Money in the Bank

http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=109816

According to PWInsider.

I knew that womens MITB match was complete BS, that thing made no sense.


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

I thought there was a women's tag match tonight?


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

Big matches eh? Right...

Kayfabe-wise, why do they even need a women's #1 contender match when Charlotte still hasn't had her title shot without interruption from the WC? Unless the result of the Backlash match undid that, in which case, she has every reason to turn on Becky now...

And Owens & Ziggler Vs. Styles & Nak? Eh. It's incredible really that a match with those guys in could mke me give so little of a shit. For what kayfabe reason is the Nak/Ziggler feud even continuing anyway? 

Aaaaaarg.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

Good tag match. Most interested in Jinder's Bollywood dance party. :dance


----------



## Mox Girl

Not really looking forward to this tbh. Gonna watch for the women, for Sami Zayn and for Breezango.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Rusev return tonight?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

What town is fortunate enough to be graced by the Maharaja's coronation segment?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

AJ and Nakamura tag? That's awesome.


----------



## The Traditionalist

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*



starsfan24 said:


> I thought there was a women's tag match tonight?


According to wwe.com's SDL preview, there is supposed to be a Women's tag match tonight:



wwe.com said:


> The “welcoming committee” walked out of WWE Backlash victorious after Natalya forced Becky Lynch to tap out to her Sharpshooter, but The Irish Lass Kicker and one of her partners from Sunday will be out for retribution on SmackDown LIVE, as she and Charlotte Flair will take on Natalya & Carmella in tag team action.
> 
> With things being so combustible in the SmackDown LIVE women’s division, will their respective colleagues, SmackDown Women’s Champion Naomi and Tamina, stay out of the fray?


http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/2017-05-23

Honestly, I'd prefer the multi-woman match to determine who will face Naomi at MITB. :shrug


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

Definitely watching for the tag match. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

AJ & Nakamura teaming up sounds good to me.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

I would prefer the multi-woman match for number 1 contender over another tag team match.

AJ and Nakamura teaming up would be great but why would Owens want have anything to do with Ziggler, a guy that always loses and will probably eat the pin IF this match were to happen? Also please for the love of goodness don't continue Nakamura vs. Ziggler.


----------



## JC00

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*



Sweggeh said:


> I knew that womens MITB match was complete BS, that thing made no sense.


I don't see how this would stop them from still doing it..

For example

Charlotte, Becky, Natalya, Tamina, ?Lana? in a MITB match. 

Naomi vs Carmella for the title


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

pass il just watch the youtube vids


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

I have a feeling AJ vs Naka is gonna happen at summer slam and not WM


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

Wondering if they will have AJ reference to Nak their match at WK10.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Crazy Randy will crash the party


----------



## Hawkke

Well. this should be entertaining if nothing else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wonder if Orton's gonna drop some Singhs on their heads? :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm

Not excited for tonight. Not even a tiny bit.

Between how geeky they made AJ look at Backlash by ignoring the count and getting "stuck" in a table, to how poorly Becky has been booked and, oh yeah, the jobber who now holds the most (supposedly) prestigious title in the land, Jinder Mahal, being celebrated tonight to appeal to a certain demographic, Smackdown is looking abysmal tonight as far as I'm concerned.
:cry

I'd be surprised if I made it half way through the night before I tap out.


----------



## Simply Flawless

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Wonder if Orton's gonna drop some Singhs on their heads? :lmao


Drop them on their heads as they land on Jinder:lmao


----------



## Natecore

I hope this show fucking tanks in the ratings.

Not watching isn't enough. Make sure you cancel your dvr recording too.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Hope this show tanks harder than what RAW did.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Gonna be horrible. Won't even touch RAW.


----------



## Steve Black Man

My boy Mojo Rawley holds a clean win against Jinder "The Jobber" Mahal.

Can't wait 'till he uses that leverage to get a title shot, and we finally have a totally HYPE WWE Champion!!! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This show almost always draws 80% +- a few points of RAW's viewer numbers. That's been a fairly consistent occurrence since the Brand split, so I'd expect more of the same. But can you imagine if interest in Backlash coupled with the title change and Jinder's coronation actually boosts SDL into RAW territory. It would be a Mahal Miracle.


----------



## Simply Flawless

If they give Mojo a title shot:cudi


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Damn, I might have to see that rumored Dolph & KO vs Nakamura & Styles tag match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LMAO!!! Usually my WWE APP is like "Hey, tune into Smackdown to see what happened at Backlash!" Now it's "Nah n***a, you gon watch this Punjabi Celebration."* :cudi


----------



## Nolo King

We are in the golden age of professional wrestling.

They better go all out with this Jinder celebration by having goats and all.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

That tag main event is enough to make me watch tonight.


----------



## Jay Valero

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

Yuck. I don't give a damn about either of those. Guess it is left up to the Main Event Maharajah to carry the show.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

AJ and Nakamura shouldn't be interacting on TV yet..


----------



## Ace

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*



wwe9391 said:


> I have a feeling AJ vs Naka is gonna happen at summer slam and not WM


 Yeah, it's looking like Nakamura or KO at Summerslam.


----------



## KingCosmos

A legit Heel champion. God it's been so long


----------



## 3ku1

Am i the only one who thinks Mojo is a geek? Has no charisma. He is just an idiot lol. Sorry that is the last thing they should do. 

Well should be interesting the celebration. I still think it devalues the title some what. I mean Jinder winning has open the door. Anyone can win that title now.


----------



## Arsenal79

Most interested I've been for SmackDown in years!

MAHARAJA!!!!!!


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

The first time AJ and Nak meet should be a staredown after an interuption of the others promo to build a feud to one of the big ppv's. Not in a tag match in nakamura's first month on the roster. Looks like wwe just want to get this match out of the way instead of building it for a bigger stage.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*



wwe9391 said:


> I have a feeling AJ vs Naka is gonna happen at summer slam and not WM


More of this wouldn't be a bad thing:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

C'mon 'A' show. It's time to party with Jinder. :dance


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> More of this wouldn't be a bad thing:


Unfortunetly based on naks last match it looks like he has been toned down big time, so i dont think their WWE match will be close to their WK 10 match.


----------



## starsfan24

Please just don't be that bad.


----------



## wkc_23

I loved all the reactions in the crowd when he first won the title :lol


----------



## starsfan24

I was hoping that would've been the Fashion Police.


----------



## wkc_23

HOLLA, IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## TD Stinger

It’s Scott Steiner bitches!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*



ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Unfortunetly based on naks last match it looks like he has been toned down big time, so i dont think their WWE match will be close to their WK 10 match.


Yeah I noticed. He's been toned down since he started NXT, but I'm sure given a PPV match with AJ he'd pull out all the stops to make it something memorable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jinder sent the whole world into shock.:sodone


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

AJ and Nakamura temaing up

Fuck yes :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Crowd already more hyped than RAW's crowd.


----------



## Nolo King

Goodness gracious, Smackdown always fills me with delight. Wooo!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, whether I like it or not. They’re going all in on Jinder at the moment with the presentation.


----------



## SavoySuit

his nose scrunch makes him look like a Klingon.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867168439059611648


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Perfect* facial expression by Jinder there and sounds like by this generation's standards some nice heat to boot. Good sign. 

Goodness though, get a flashier looking rug that looks like something you could get at Menards.


----------



## starsfan24

RUSEV PLEASE.

Damn it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd already more hyped than RAW's crowd.


Jinder confirmed making SDL great again.


----------



## wkc_23

Love the MITB match.


----------



## Jay Valero

Nothing kills my interest like a McMahon.


----------



## starsfan24

Already have the participants? Lame.


----------



## TD Stinger

Still respect the hell out of Shane, but damn has he lost the famous pep and zip he once had in his voice.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Ace

So who is Nakamura taking on?

MITB going to have a weaker card than Backlash? :lol

Jinder Mahal vs Orton and a MITB match? :lol


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*

So a multi woman match for #1 contender then do another at MITB with the same women

This division is a mess


----------



## starsfan24

Naka is definitely in the MITB.


----------



## Bayley <3

Corbin or Nakamura better win the MITB


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Why isn't owens a participant?


----------



## Mainboy

That's gonna be some ladder match :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle

TD Stinger said:


> Still respect the hell out of Shane, but damn has he lost the famous pep and zip he once had in his voice.


Yet on the opposite side of the spectrum, Vince's voice really aided the hell out of his character and entertainment factor as he aged and that little "high part" that used to be a part of his talking voice bottomed out.

edit: hell of a ladder match by the way.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ :mark: :mark: Shinsake :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great MITB lineup from the A show so far..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Oh fuck, don't tell me they are going to hotshot the belt onto Shinsuke already...


----------



## starsfan24

Good lord what a lineup.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no.


----------



## Ace

So AJ is working double duty?


----------



## Trophies

They need to give seizure warnings for Naka's entrance.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Yes!  AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura in a WWE ring together at the same time! :ajhi


----------



## Hawkke

Jobbers.. Jobbers everywhere!


----------



## Ace

I wish they had qualifying matches to keep KO out of it...

This is stupid.


----------



## bradatar

Awesome. SO happy they bailed on Mojo.


----------



## TD Stinger

If the match stays as is, what does Owens do at MITB then?

Hell of a potential ladder match though. Weird number at 5 though.


----------



## CesaroSwing

This is like last years MITB lineup, except it's shit.


----------



## Mainboy

AJ and Nakamura standing together :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nakamura with that Superstar presence. :mark


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> If the match stays as is, what does Owens do at MITB then?
> 
> Hell of a potential ladder match though. Weird number at 5 though.


 Defends the US title.


----------



## wkc_23

It's gonna be another tag team main event, more than likely :eyeroll


----------



## starsfan24

Why are there only 5?


----------



## 3ku1

I am already liking SD more then Raw lol.

Tag Match Player!


----------



## Ace

WTF is this?

Announce 5 then add a 6th?

This is dumb as fuck :ha

What the hell was the point of announcing 5 to start then add KO?

KO is right, he should have been in there from the start.


----------



## starsfan24

Owens is in! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

I feel like Handsome RuRu will be inserted in the match as well.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no.Corbin has a mic.


----------



## Darren Criss

SmackDown is sucking since the Shake-Up Superstars.


----------



## TD_DDT

LOL AJ


----------



## 3ku1

"This is the house that AJ Styles Built"

Ah nah sorry AJ that was :rock1


----------



## CesaroSwing

Still a garbage line up.

Bring on Jinder ASAP.


----------



## God Movement

AJ now cutting corny jokes. He's made his full baby face transformation.


----------



## Trophies

How are they gonna fill the rest of the card?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is Jinder's show, AJ.


----------



## starsfan24

So the rest of the MITB card is going to be weakkkkkkkk


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## SpeedStick

From that group there Cobin will win it..


----------



## Onyx

Can smell a tag match coming up playa.


----------



## Mainboy

Baron :ha


----------



## Ace

Trophies said:


> How are they gonna fill the rest of the card?


 AJ and KO have to work double duty.


----------



## Mordecay

No pop for AJ/Nakamura face off, Shinsuke sure lost some momentum


----------



## TD Stinger

WWE's Eric's Cartman.

Ok, that was a good one.


----------



## wkc_23

YOU BOTH NEED TO SHUT THE HELL UP :lol


----------



## moss

no mic time for Nakamura?


----------



## arch.unleash

What a fucking terrible crowd.


----------



## Ace

Corbin shouldn't win MITB, he's not over at all.

Should be KO or Ziggler.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The hoes still pop for Ziggler :lol


----------



## Darren Criss

Charlotte deserved to be in Money in the Bank match.

She has nothing to do in the women's division until Asuka's debut.


----------



## God Movement

Owens face when Nak started speaking

:ha


----------



## wkc_23

KO's reaction at Shinsake cutting a promo was hilarious


----------



## starsfan24

Corbin gets his win back!


----------



## YankBastard

Drunkamura.


----------



## Ace

This crowd is quite dead.

Not feeling MITB, if AJ-KO isn't happening there, it means AJ is taking the title off him at Summerslam.

Which means Jinder vs. Cena/Nakamura for the WWE title?


----------



## Darren Criss

Ace said:


> This crowd is quite dead.


There is no reason to be alive.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sweet tag match. :banderas


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

I can cry at how good this MITB lineup is and how epic the match could be.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Styles and Nakamura teaming up! :mark:

My smark fluids just exploded.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Misuta...Money in Za Banku!

YEEEAAAOOOHHH!!! :yoshi


----------



## JC00

Oh looks like PWInsder was wrong


----------



## TD Stinger

So, Charlotte is just buddy-buddy with the other girls now? Ok, I guess.

I feel like the chance they had for a hot angle with this women’s storyline has gone to the wayside.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I enjoyed that opener.

Shinsuke's bit was short and he got his point across. 

No real complaints about anyone.

My boy Corbin needs to work on his delivery and presence though.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Rusev >>>>>>>>>> all of these Money in the Bank particifants.


----------



## Ace

Steve Black Man said:


> Styles and Nakamura teaming up! :mark:
> 
> My smark fluids just exploded.


 I hope all 4 bring it and produce a PPV caliber match.


----------



## BrieMode

Ok why Becky is girlies with Charlotte? WWE creative are sometimes sooo dumb :argh:


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Can't believe that the least over and most boring character in that MitB match is gonna win it...


----------



## Flair Flop

The US title should be on the line since Owens is in it. No US title match does mean more room for a women's title and Women's MITB match though.


----------



## Arsenal79

Should be an amazing MOTB match. I say a face wins it since Jinder will be holding the title for a long time. Probably A.J. Styles.


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> So, Charlotte is just buddy-buddy with the other girls now? Ok, I guess.
> 
> I feel like the chance they had for a hot angle with this women’s storyline has gone to the wayside.


 The show is a mess and we're getting another piss weak card.

Backlash - weak
ER - weak
MITB - weak
GBOF - weak (Brock vs Balor, Roman-Wyatt and Joe-Rollins)


----------



## BrieMode

Queen Carmella with jobber entrance? idk about dat :argh:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TURN, Becky, TURN!!!!!!:becky


----------



## Ace

Flair Flop said:


> The US title should be on the line since Owens is in it. No US title match does mean more room for a women's title and Women's MITB match though.


 They have to have the US title defended on the show or the card is extremely weak.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I had to ask my Mom who Roodie was.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Should have put rusev in instead of corbin.


----------



## Mordecay

The question this week:

Who pins Becky, Nattie or Carmella?


----------



## Darren Criss

What are they waiting for to give Carmella the title and to us a good champion?


----------



## BrieMode

Becky and crickets XDD


----------



## JC00

SD women's division- series of tag matches involving the whole division 

Raw women's division- two one-on-one feuds and in one of them people are getting hit with a kendo stick


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

KO and Shane mini rivalry is pretty fun lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Naomi has been a really aftertought as Womens champion. She deserves better.


----------



## BrieMode

Im in love with Becky and Mella's chemistry :cry


----------



## -XERO-

Steve Black Man said:


> Styles and Nakamura teaming up! :mark:
> 
> My smark fluids just exploded.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867174390982627329


----------



## starsfan24

Got the split screen going this week.


----------



## Darren Criss

Becky has the worst attires. No competition here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

PiP is back for now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

If Natalya, Carmella, and Tamina are the Welcoming Committee along with Ellsworth, what should the name for Naomi,Charlotte, and Becky be?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

PiP! :fuckyeah


----------



## Arsenal79

Time to push Carmella already. Push her just like Jinder. 

Cool PIP commercials. I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Darren Criss

JC00 said:


> SD women's division- series of tag matches involving the whole division
> 
> Raw women's division- two one-on-one feuds and in one of them people are getting hit with a kendo stick


Both divisions are worse than they were before the Shake-Up.


----------



## SAMCRO

God how much longer are we gonna see these same women facing each other? Whats the point of either team winning when its just gonna continue endlessly with no end in sight? What did that win at Backlash do for The Welcoming Committee if they just gotta continue to face them week after week?


----------



## starsfan24

All the SD Women's Division has been since the brand split has been tag matches with the occasional one on one match.


----------



## Darren Criss

I don't know what's worse, SmackDown trying to make everyone look relevant or NXT making everyone seem irrelevant.


----------



## JC00

starsfan24 said:


> All the SD Women's Division has been since the brand split has been tag matches with the occasional one on one match.


Three to be exact I think. 

Two Charlotte/Naomi matches the first two weeks after the "shake-up" and Natalya/Becky in England.


----------



## BrieMode

Natalya with YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH :cry i cant with heer hahah


----------



## wkc_23

Carmellas voice... Jesus fuck.


----------



## JC00

Raw literally just did that spot like two weeks ago


----------



## Trophies

Hey Becky gets the win.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This Becky/Carmella feud isn't interesting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beck's very legal. :curry2


----------



## Mordecay

Becky won a match :wtf


----------



## starsfan24

Better than their Backlash match.

Although that Backlash result means a ton right now.


----------



## Darren Criss

BrieMode said:


> Natalya with YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH :cry i cant with heer hahah


Natalya reinvents herself as much as Orton. :y2j


----------



## God Movement

The Modern Day MAHARAJAAAAAAAA


----------



## BrieMode

W T F this ending? XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD OH GEEEZ


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

So what was the point of becky losing at the ppv


----------



## Victor Chaos

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Can't believe that the least over and most boring character in that MitB match is gonna win it...


If you're talking about Boring Corbin I can't argue with that.


----------



## I am the Storm

Becky.....Becky wins a match!???

:fuckyeah


----------



## Arsenal79

Let Carmella cut promos already. Enough with these pointless matches.


----------



## Darren Criss

Why are you surprised with Becky winning a match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beck's on a winning streak. :becky2


----------



## Kabraxal

Naomi fucked up a kick... a simple kick. Hell, just pull him down. Or elbow. But no, hoes to show off and fucks up again. 

We have two shit champions on SDL.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I glad Becky won. She shouldn't be jobbing to any of these Welcoming Committee scrubs.


----------



## Switchblade Club

SmackDown has been so bad since after Mania


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Becky actually won!!!! :becky :becky2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Jobber entrances for this match?

Really?


----------



## Darren Criss

Supernatural is less annoying than SmackDown


----------



## BrieMode

Darren Criss said:


> Natalya reinvents herself as much as Orton. :y2j


I love it haha :cry


----------



## Ace

Why isn't Corbin pissed off Zayn beat him last night?

That's completely out of character.

LMAO Zayn buried Corbin :lmao


----------



## God Movement

What IS this booking

:kobelol

Vince has gone insane.


----------



## starsfan24

Wow that's stupid.


----------



## Trophies

What just happened :lol


----------



## Hawkke

Wow.. Corbin might as just leave WWE, he's done..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Baron Corbin = Giant GEEK :lmao:lmao:lmao

Mans just lost to Zayn in seconds, I turned away for a second and the match was over.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ugh...fugg this booking.


----------



## Ace

What a squash :banderas

This is glorious :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## God Movement

:ha

I feel sick watching this.

Smackdown is a shit show.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

YAY! BECKY WON!

WTF @ Corbin losing like that.


----------



## Darren Criss

I seem to be deepthroating the air with how many times I am yawning.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Zayn on a winning streak. :fuckyeah


----------



## starsfan24

RIP Sami


----------



## BrieMode

Kabraxal said:


> Naomi fucked up a kick... a simple kick. Hell, just pull him down. Or elbow. But no, hoes to show off and fucks up again.
> 
> We have two shit champions on SDL.


oh yeah and on raw we have champ who can do 2 moves and champ who is missing :kermit


----------



## SAMCRO

Yep lol Corbin is winning mitb for sure, they always make the winner look like a loser leading up to it.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Lol i like this.


----------



## God Movement

They swapped Jinder's booking with Corbin's.

:ha


----------



## Ace

This is a good way to get heat on Corbin.

He's finally getting a reaction.



God Movement said:


> What IS this booking
> 
> :kobelol
> 
> Vince has gone insane.


 Booking for a 2 hr show when you have to get everything in and 3 segments which are 20 minutes each.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Awesome beatdown.


----------



## Darren Criss

And some people thought Sami Zayn would be better on SmackDown.... :lmao


----------



## starsfan24

I actually don't mind that.


----------



## Switchblade Club

SAMCRO said:


> Yep lol Corbin is winning mitb for sure.


Which is such bullshit.


----------



## Trophies

I need a I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU moment.


----------



## Victor Chaos

This is how Boring Corbin should be treated. Boring should getting squashed in less than a minute.


----------



## Jay Valero

I just became a Corbin fan.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

SAMI'S GETTIN A PUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSHHH!


----------



## God Movement

Ace said:


> Booking for a 2 hr show when you have to get everything in and 3 segments which are 20 minutes each.


They couldn't do a DQ angle? Or give it 1 or 2 more minutes?

:ha


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I'm all for Sami getting another win but Corbin shouldn't be losing like that to anyone.


----------



## starsfan24

FABREEZE NEXT :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

That was good. Sami gets another win. Corbin looks brutal with that beatdown, while Sami gets sympathy from the audience. No reason to complain for me.


----------



## 3ku1

BrieMode said:


> oh yeah and on raw we have champ who can do 2 moves and champ who is missing :kermit


Lol wow your talking about her and she is not even on SD, or even in the same city. Your obsessed. You have Bri Bella as your avatar. This conversation is over. 2 moves? You do realize as heels they are told to limit their move sets right? She may not be a work rate queen who does spot after spot. But alot of people in the industry last night raved about her selling of the DDT. Hell I can't even beleive anyone is talking about she who shall not be named. Considering the context.


----------



## BrieMode

Daddy Daaango is next! :cry


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Decent idea to protect both talent, but that is where no blood really hurts. A. "rasslin" or no: you cannot just pummel a guy in the face eight times with your bare fist at Corbin's size while the other guy doesn't defend and not open at least a cut. B. With blood, you could run an easy quick angle of Corbin losing twice, but drawing Zayn's blood, so you set up mutual animosity and a first blood match down the road.


----------



## Darren Criss

MY MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know it would have been nice if they gave American Alpha segments outside of the arena like this, ya know to get them over and let people see they have funny personalities. But no, all they ever had them do was come out and wrestle and expect them to be over form their NXT run. They give fucking Breeze and Fandango all the works give them their own segments each week, it just bullshit.


----------



## Darren Criss

BREEZANGO CARRYING THE SHOW ON THEIR BACKS


----------



## Arsenal79

I'm actually a little interested in Corbin now. Good beatdown on Sami, who always looks good taking a brutal beating.

Sami won the battles, but Corbin won the war!


----------



## -XERO-

starsfan24 said:


> RIP Sami




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867179599561596928


----------



## wkc_23

First hour of Smackdown has been fire :mark:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Where's the Mojo child predator segment?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

wkc_23 said:


> First hour of Smackdown has been fire :mark:


Agree. If it carries on could be a good show.


----------



## wkc_23

Awesome beatdown


----------



## starsfan24

BrieMode said:


> oh yeah and on raw we have champ who can do 2 moves and champ who is missing :kermit


Twisted Bliss
DDT
STO
Insult to Injury
Forearm
Corner Sunset Flip

"Two moves"

Unless you're talking about Ambrose. Then it's mostly just slaps/punches and clotheslines with Dirty Deeds. So that would be more applicable.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

These post-match beat downs don't have the same effect anymore. 

They were a lot better during the AA and RA era's. IMO.


----------



## God Movement

Nakamura is so likable he can just ramble about nothing and the crowd will cheer.


----------



## Hawkke

Ace said:


> This is a good way to get heat on Corbin.
> 
> He's finally getting a reaction.
> 
> Booking for a 2 hr show when you have to get everything in and 3 segments which are 20 minutes each.


You could just not have that match.. Not squash one of the few heels you have on that show that could be something?


----------



## Venge™

My playground. LMFAO


----------



## starsfan24

NOOO NOT THE LAST ONE.


----------



## Phaedra

If they take away my fashion files I'll find out where they all live. NOOOO!!


----------



## Ace

LOL commissioner :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit

Venge™ said:


> My playground. LMFAO


suffering succotash!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Sami on a strechter to the hospital...Haven't I seen this before?


----------



## Trophies

Fashion Files...the Final episode


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I love the Fashion Files!!!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Their day one is more H than ours.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good to know Nak's religious.


----------



## starsfan24

"Our day one isn't H." :lol


----------



## SavoySuit

Fandango is great


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

These guys are hilarious!

Great chemistry together and funny individually!

Love them!


----------



## God Movement

:ha


----------



## Trophies

aaand they're back :lol


----------



## starsfan24

God that was awesome :mark: :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Fashion Po Po still live!

#FashionableBlueLivesMatter roud


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn its awesome seeing AJ and Nakamura in the same segment.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

"You're not a real cop." "My Dad keeps telling me that." LOL!


----------



## God Movement

The Modern Day MAHARAJAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Leather Rebel

This guys are amazing at comedy that really make me worry about them.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SavoySuit said:


> Fandango is great


It sucks what happened to his push (concussion and all).

Hopefully he can work himself up to at least the upper mid-card, one day.

I'd like to see have a few IC/US title reigns.


----------



## magusnova

Would have been the goat segment if Breeze pulled out a real gun.


----------



## Leather Rebel

WEEE OH WEEE OH WEEE OH. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Good to know Nak's religious.


Mai praygroundo :kappa


----------



## Arsenal79

Hawkke said:


> You could just not have that match.. Not squash one of the few heels you have on that show that could be something?


That's not a squash. That's a fluke. Like I said, Sami won the battles, but Baron won the war. Sami doesn't look like the winner when he gets stretchered out of the arena.


----------



## wkc_23

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Agree. If it carries on could be a good show.


Think it could. You got Jinders Punjabi celebration, which could be interesting. An awesome tag match happening as the ME and Breeze against Jey. I'm digging it.


----------



## Ace

Guns, they're loaded :lmao

We're a disgrace to the uniform :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

More Fashion Police please!


----------



## -XERO-

God Movement said:


> Nakamura is so likable he can just ramble about nothing and the crowd will cheer.





Venge™ said:


> My playground. LMFAO




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867181165341319168


----------



## starsfan24

Oh Jesus here we go.


----------



## Hawkke

Damn.. now I want a bowl of curry..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The Maharaja!!!


----------



## -XERO-

:dance


----------



## Ace

This has actually been a pretty good show tbf.

Punjabi celebration looks dope :banderas


----------



## Arsenal79

Thank God the Fashion Police are back on the case!


----------



## magusnova

I thought JR was coming out.


----------



## 3ku1

Geezus they are going all out aren't they? :lol


----------



## Kabraxal

Can this jobber fuck off to India and stop dragging us into this hell?


----------



## starsfan24

Where is Breeze and Dango when you need them?

Good lord Singh brothers.


----------



## Trophies

I do like this music.


----------



## God Movement

What a celebration.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

THIS IS FUGGIN LEGIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO-

I'm part-Indian, so this is really exciting to me in a way. lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

This is pretty cool!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

This celebration may be greater than the time Khali won the World Heavyweight Championship!!! :mark:


----------



## Ace

This is amazing, credit to the WWE for going all in for the presentation.

Wish they did this for their actual stars though..


----------



## Phaedra

Is this heelish? am i supposed to buy that this is heelish? i ... 

whatever. I'd actually be a lot happier if they brought hinder over and he was a face struggling to get wins and he asks shane for the big one and seeing as that's how shane books, ask and ye shall receive, he gets the match and he somehow wins it. 

why do they have to do this heel thing where they're encouraging people to boo someone based on his cultural heritage and race in this case. it's fucking weird ... and he's canadian. lol.


----------



## Hawkke

Jinder!
:HA

I still just can't believe it.

:ha


----------



## starsfan24

Ok this is pretty cool. I'll give them that.


----------



## Kabraxal

Guy is a fucking cartoon... talentless piece of shit.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

The problem is when you show Indiian Culture, but it's a HEEL wrestler it makes Indian culture look like shit


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Are suits like the official attire of heel champions?


----------



## Victor Chaos

This scrub is holding Rusev's WWE World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:bow :dance


----------



## SAMCRO

This whole thing with Jinder reminds of JBL's rise in 2004, one week he was in a tired tag team doing nothing then the next he was thrusted into the main event and won the WWE title. Except JBL wasn't a complete jobber before his push like Mahal.


----------



## wkc_23

THAT WAS LIT


----------



## Ace

3ku1 said:


> Geezus they are going all out aren't they? :lol


 They never do this for their actual stars :lol

But come time to get an Indian market :lmao

Holy fuck they actually took the ropes down for him :lmao


----------



## God Movement

Jinder looks like a star with this celebration. The Modern Day MAHARAJA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Jinder is a made man.

How bout that.

Well done sir. Well done!


----------



## Hawkke

Damn JBL Shut Up! Let People Enjoy It!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Ace said:


> This is amazing, credit to the WWE for going all in for the presentation.
> 
> Wish they did this for their actual stars though..


I like the effort that went into it. 

Also what's the story in the gif in your sig?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

This is scary


----------



## Kabraxal

Is this a bollywood movie? It's as awful as one...


----------



## Prayer Police

This is awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JBL testifying







roud


----------



## JamesCurtis24

The house that Roids built. HGH Match Jinder.


----------



## starsfan24

Props to WWE for this.


----------



## Ace

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I like the effort that went into it.
> 
> Also what's the story in the gif in your sig?


 Omega was comforting Fale after he lost to Okada.


----------



## bradatar

wkc_23 said:


> THAT WAS LIT


STRAIGHT FIRE INTRO


----------



## Mordecay

starsfan24 said:


> Twisted Bliss
> DDT
> STO
> Insult to Injury
> Forearm
> Corner Sunset Flip
> 
> "Two moves"
> 
> Unless you're talking about Ambrose. Then it's mostly just slaps/punches and clotheslines with Dirty Deeds. So that would be more applicable.


Are you implying that Bliss is better wrestler than Ambrose?

:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm really glad to see the Sighn Bros. alive after what Orton did to them in Backlash.


----------



## Ace

This is fucking incredible :banderas

Jinder is the biggest star in the WWE.

Holy shit, get fucked Roman, you've been rendered obsolete.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

It sounds like Jinder is getting a cold.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:bjpenn at them going all out with this celebration for Mahal.

But :hayden3 at his side plates looking so painfully generic.

What's interesting is Bradshaw touting him as the 50th WWE Champion in history. Technically, Inoki's only WWE Title reign isn't recognized by the company due to him having vacated it immediately after winning it from Backlund. As a result, Backlund's reign was listed as being continuous, which means that Jinder would, in the WWE's eyes, technically be the 49th WWE Champion.


----------



## Hawkke

Sounds like Jinder has a little frog in his throat. :lol
Not the best time for that.


----------



## starsfan24

Mordecay said:


> Are you implying that Bliss is better wrestler than Ambrose?
> 
> :heston:heston:heston:heston


Not at all. Not even in the slightest.


----------



## 3ku1

Mordecay said:


> Are you implying that Bliss is better wrestler than Ambrose?
> 
> :heston:heston:heston:heston


Who isin't a better wrestler then Ambrose..


----------



## Phaedra

Oh, Vince is not going to like this, he's lost his voice because he's been doing that deep ass voice in his promos.


----------



## wwetna1

JamesCurtis24 said:


> The house that Roids built. HGH Match Jinder.


He will take a piss test as soon as Punk did ... oh thats right he denied to take his last piss and blood test in WWE :hmmm despite saying they didn't want to help his health and see what was wrong wiht him


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Q: Is Jinder Mahal one of those White Rajahs I keep hearing about? :hmm


----------



## God Movement

Jinder's voice is too plain/grainy across his entire promo. He needs to actually put some grit into it with a promo like this.

These racist people underestimated the Maharaja. He needs to convey that.


----------



## Ace

I'm not trolling, this is fucking incredible.

Forgot what real heat looked like.

The Maharaja of the WWE :banderas

Just don't let him wrestle and get out of and win matches matches in the cheapest way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

There's a mole Cena fan in that group of Indian lumberjacks!


----------



## 3ddie93

When I first saw all those dancers I thought Adam Rose had come back.


----------



## wwetna1

3ku1 said:


> Who isin't a better wrestler then Ambrose..


Bray Wyatt and that's saying something.


----------



## Trophies

USA chants...oh brother.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

starsfan24 said:


> Twisted Bliss
> DDT
> STO
> Insult to Injury
> Forearm
> Corner Sunset Flip
> 
> "Two moves"
> 
> *Unless you're talking about Ambrose. Then it's mostly just slaps/punches and clotheslines with Dirty Deeds. So that would be more applicable.*


:swaggyp:swaggyp:swaggyp

Don't you do it, don't you f*cking do it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Punjabi Pipebomb! :sodone


----------



## God Movement

Fucking pyro too

:kobelol

Vince is pulling all the stops.


----------



## Ace

Holy fuck this might be better than Roman getting crapped on right after WM :banderas

Fireworks :sodone

Bye bye Roman.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Ace said:


> Omega was comforting Fale after he lost to Okada.


Oh thanks! I might have to watch NJPW sometime. :smile2:


----------



## Mordecay

3ku1 said:


> Who isin't a better wrestler then Ambrose..


Bliss for example


----------



## starsfan24

Damn solid pyro.


----------



## wwetna1

An Asian territory with India, Japan, China as the toured places and Jinder as champ would be profitable and viable under a WWE banner


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Americans are heels to the rest of the world, he's just a babyface in hostile territory. The USE chants prove that.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Even by WWE standards, this is pretty lame

The king's coronations back in the day were better than this


----------



## wkc_23

Surprised Orton didn't interfere


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

All these damn fireworks!!!

I'm ready to hear the shoots on this!

Let the bitter and butt-hurt ex-wrestlers come on out!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

They are only showing how stupid this is with the fanfare.... god vince is an idiot. Also, JBL, fuck India... i don't care about their billion of twitter basement dwellers.


----------



## KingCosmos

LMAO THE PYRO.

It's so great to have a actual Heel champ


----------



## GothicBohemian

I can't help it. I enjoyed everything about that celebration. I just wish it was even more over the top. Jinder is growing on me. 

OMG, fireworks too. Gandhi, Mother Theresa and Jinder Mahal. :lol


----------



## the_hound

wacky inflatable arm waving Indians


----------



## 3ku1

Mordecay said:


> Bliss for example


:lol Why are you comparing a female wrestler to a male wrestler anyway? That is a stupid argument and comparison. Alexa is not the greatest wrestler. But watching her work from an impartia point of view. She is a decent work, and has a ton of psyhcology. I don't get why Ambrose is being used as a point of reference.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

3ku1 said:


> Who isin't a better wrestler then Ambrose..


:westbrook5:westbrook5:westbrook5

I honestly hope you're joking and don't actually believe that Alexa f*cking Bliss is a better wrestler than Dean Ambrose.


----------



## God Movement

Jinder gets his words out well. But he needs to sort his voice out, seriously.

Needs more grit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Woof. Deadsville.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

That was a Wrestlemania entrance.


----------



## SureUmm

u ppl....u think THIS? well, actually, THIS.

riveting promo style there Jinder. Can't wait for more


----------



## Ace

I take it back, this might work well. The heat Jinder is getting something else, haven't seen anything quite like it in god knows how long.

Jinder should hold the title till Survivor Series or Royal Rumble.


----------



## Arsenal79

Unbelievable Punjabi celebration! The MAHARAJA is truly a superstar!


----------



## Bret Hart

I expected some more over-the-top stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THAT'S IT???

:lmao


----------



## bradatar

That was so fucking amazing. We have a legit "heel" champ. USA chants????? I love it. Now can Rusev just come back and take this spot over?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

With all those colors it looked like Koko B Ware and Frankie stepped on a land mine


----------



## wwetna1

Jinder >> Wyatt 

Greater heat
Better shape
Better wrestler 


I can support this more than Wyatt being champ, winning the chamber, and going into Mania ... Though that did give me a good laugh with how Orton made and broke him


----------



## starsfan24

I was definitely expecting a run in of some sort.


----------



## Kabraxal

ShowStopper said:


> Woof. Deadsville.


Crowd was "what is this shit?" and basically farted on the segment.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

ALL OUT FOR THE MAHARAJA 

About the worst time of one's career to have a hoarse voice unfit for promo though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Finally a champion who shows up for tv shows.


----------



## wwetna1

ShowStopper said:


> THAT'S IT???
> 
> :lmao


Shit if he holds it to SummerSlam, he may come out with an elephant, belly dancers, the whole 9


----------



## God Movement

1 billion people watching in India.

100.0 indian rating incoming. India Number ONE

THE MODERN DAY MAHARAJAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Leather Rebel

It was nice but I feel that lacks some kind of punch line, like a more epic closure for Jinder's promo or Randy showing him. Good nevertheless.


----------



## SAMCRO

God that Baywatch movie looks horrible, can Zack Efron play any other kind of role other than partying frat boy?


----------



## starsfan24

Lana! :mark:


----------



## Super Hetero Male

was honestly hoping he would come in on an elephant...

but at least it wasn't interrupted and he was allowed to bask in the glory of his title win


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I hope the music they are using is Lana's theme.


----------



## Trophies

Lana
-Never Coming


----------



## TN Punk

Probably the best promo cut in the last 5 years. Incredible.


----------



## wwetna1

Lana trying to get her Kelly Kelly on will be gold


----------



## BrieMode

3ku1 said:


> Lol wow your talking about her and she is not even on SD, or even in the same city. Your *obsessed*. You have Bri Bella as your avatar. This conversation is over. 2 moves? You do realize as heels they are told to limit their move sets right? She may not be a work rate queen who does spot after spot. But alot of people in the industry last night raved about her selling of the DDT. Hell I can't even beleive anyone is talking about she who shall not be named. Considering the context.


----------



## -XERO-

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I'm part-Indian, so this is really exciting to me in a way. lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867182867750592512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867183073368055808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867183338691244033


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

I fucking love lana's new theme


----------



## KingCosmos

Ace said:


> I take it back, this might work well. The heat Jinder is getting something else, haven't seen anything quite like it in god knows how long.
> 
> Jinder should hold the title till Survivor Series or Royal Rumble.


The crowd reaction tonight was going to tell how Jinder's Reign would go. People can't resist the urge to chant USA. The funny thing is Jinder did not once bad mouth the USA. He just called out the people hating him because he is different. To the rest of the world he is just dealing with aggression. To the USA he is a hated heel


----------



## starsfan24

SAMCRO said:


> God that Baywatch movie looks horrible, can Zack Efron play any other kind of role other than partying frat boy?


It's running a solid 12% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Meh, Rusev would've been a better choice as foreign heel champ. Dude is comedy gold, and Lana > Singh Bros.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wtf is Day Onish supposed to mean? I don't get it.


----------



## Phaedra

I can't unseen 'Day One Is H' I just can't, it's brilliant.


----------



## wwetna1

I remember when people thought Alpha weas the best tag team and then they realized the Usos have been and are the standard for years. These guys have knocked it out the park since they were allowed to play with their characters. Them and NEw Day will be fun, but I half way would have loved thug usos and broken hardys


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Oh Lana :trips5


----------



## Nicky Midss

mahal :banderas


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Breezango is awesome!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

This Lana thing better not get "Coming soon Emmalina" treatment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It was hard to hold back the tears during that segment. roud


----------



## starsfan24

Dango :lol

BREEZE WINS!


----------



## wkc_23

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## the_hound

day one is h is just gold


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Jey is always laughing at Breezango before the match begins.

Dude can't stay in character, lol.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

2squahses1night


----------



## Hawkke

YES!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Trophies

Another quick match :lol


----------



## God Movement

They clearly rushed through the show to make time for Jinder's celebration. I don't blame them.

100.0 indian rating


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow two matches end in 5 seconds with a rollup, very creative booking WWE....


----------



## wwetna1

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Meh, Rusev would've been a better choice as foreign heel champ. Dude is comedy gold, and Lana > Singh Bros.


Jinder's bitches the Singh boys are less likely to go on twitter and run his push though than Lana is to fuck up Rusevs heat


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

TYLER BREEZE GETS A WIN!

SAMI GETS A PUSH

THE MAHARAJA!!

WHAT A FUCKING EPISODE!!!!


----------



## squarebox

wwetna1 said:


> Shit if he holds it to SummerSlam, he may come out with an elephant, belly dancers, the whole 9


He is holding it so Cena can come back and destroy him.

Apparently seeing Cena vs anti-american for the 50th time is still entertaining.

Glad I'm not watching this shit anymore, only following the thread when I can.


----------



## Ace

I'm loving this feud.

Fuck the haters, I'm extremely sports entertained.


----------



## SavoySuit

Such long matches tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Trophies said:


> Lana
> -Never Coming


Lanalina lol! :laugh:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

3squahses1night*


----------



## starsfan24

FABREEZEEEEEEEE


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LOL........


----------



## Trophies

Whoa. The champs buried. :lmao 

Where is The New Day?


----------



## Cellardoor621

I can't stop laughing. Bahahahaha


----------



## wkc_23

The Usos be looking at Breezango like..


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Bray Wyatt has to be watching the current title situation on SD and thinking "what in the actual fuck"

AJ too


----------



## Hawkke

Hawkke said:


> YES!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


YES!!!!!! YESS!!!!!
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Ok. now that just made the night.


----------



## Ace

This SD is off the charts.

Can't deny the greatness.


----------



## TD_DDT

I like breezango


----------



## Kabraxal

Thank god for Breezango... lifted the show aftee that abortion known as Jinder.


----------



## GothicBohemian

These guys are the best. 

I'm a newly-minted Tyler Breeze fangirl so I'm all for him (and Fandango) getting more screen time. He's hilarious, so he's awesome like pancakes or chocolate. Or pancakes and chocolate together.


----------



## JC00

So 3 quick roll-ups in 1 show? If this was Raw the SD fanboys would be shitting all over that.


----------



## starsfan24

FABREEZE DAY ONE IS H!


----------



## Mordecay

3ku1 said:


> :lol Why are you comparing a female wrestler to a male wrestler anyway? That is a stupid argument and comparison. Alexa is not the greatest wrestler. But watching her work from an impartia point of view. She is a decent work, and has a ton of psyhcology. I don't get why Ambrose is being used as a point of reference.


What the fuck are you talking about dude? You are the one using Dean as point of reference



3ku1 said:


> Who isin't a better wrestler then Ambrose..


And I was responding to someone saying that Ambrose only has 2 moves. Seriously, some of you Alexa marks are so bad. And why the hell you don't think I can compare a female wrestler with a male wrestler? That's so stupid. I can honestly say that Sasha and Charlotte are probably better than half the roster in the ring, Io Shirai ended in the top 10 most ounstanding wrestlers of 2016 competing in that poll against men. The fact that Alexa sucks in the ring most of the time doesn't mean you can't compare men with women


----------



## God Movement

Ace said:


> This SD is off the charts.
> 
> Can't deny the greatness.


I judged it too early.

Since the MAHARAJA arrived the show has been incredible.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Title change tonight?!!??!

Please BASED Vince!!!


----------



## Cellardoor621

Please please please get a third roll up victory for the title.


----------



## the_hound

and folk wonder why this product is in the damn toilet, i love fashion police however that shouldn't be happening to the tag champs not once but twice.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf is Day Onish supposed to mean? I don't get it.


They have been the shit since day one. They've been cool since day one basically is what it means.


----------



## Ace

Holy shit, an impromptu title match :sodone

This SD is off all the charts.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Referee acting like he's viewing a football play, lol.


----------



## wkc_23

Impromptu tag team title match :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Fashion Po Po putting them thuggish and ruggish Usos Uggos in their place. :dance

And holy shit, WE GOT US A TAG TITLE REMATCH, MAGGLE! :WOO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This episode. :lmao

So much fuckery.


----------



## starsfan24

Please oh please give it to them.


----------



## Phaedra

PLEASE WIN!


----------



## YankBastard

OH PLEASE GIVE THE BELTS TO BREEZANGO! JINDER AS CHAMP AND BREEZANGO AS TAG CHAMPS!


----------



## Victor Chaos

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Meh, Rusev would've been a better choice as foreign heel champ. Dude is comedy gold, and Lana > Singh Bros.


I agree. 

And Rusev is way more talented than Mahal.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Rusev should cover up Lana with a towel and put an end to her gimmick when she debuts for Smackdown. Not because I don't want to see Lana in the Emmalina gimmick, I just think it would be a good way to get Rusev heat.


----------



## Uptown King

Usos will win and retain.


----------



## Ace

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The Fashion Po Po putting them thuggish and ruggish Usos Uggos in their place. :dance
> 
> And holy shit, WE GOT US A TAG TITLE REMATCH, MAGGLE! :WOO


 Fantastic way to set up a rematch than the usual BS free rematch after PPV.


----------



## Steve Black Man

ZOMG!!! I will :mark: so hard if Breezango win!!!!!!!

C'MON BREEZANGO!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

So have American Alpha been kidnapped by ninja's in a white van or what?


----------



## wwetna1

People can bitch but Breezango has gotten more over than Alpha 
- Squashing the usos twice
- An injury angle 
- Pinning Orton clean 
- Being a lotto pick
- Bryan sucking them off on Talking Smack


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Referee acting like he's viewing a football play, lol.


Bwhahahaha!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Let's go Breezango!!!


----------



## SureUmm

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf is Day Onish supposed to mean? I don't get it.


It's "Day One Ish", a Parental Advisory version of "Day One Shit". The Usos are explaining through venacular that they're going back to their roots. "Ish" is the censored version of "shit" that the Usos undoubtedly heard ad nauseum in the hip-hop tunes of their youth.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I really like that the SD Tag Divison is getting some focus. And I do want Breezango to win.

But I do have to wonder why they just didn't have them do the rematch outright.

Nevertheless I do like this whole thing.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Oh my god I think we're getting new tag team champions...


----------



## wkc_23

ShowStopper said:


> This episode. :lmao
> 
> So much fuckery.


Dude, this episode has been amazing. From top to bottom, so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SAMCRO said:


> So have American Alpha been kidnapped by ninja's in a white van or what?


Them and Sami being used well on SD.

:lol


----------



## squarebox

wwetna1 said:


> People can bitch but Breezango has gotten more over than Alpha
> - Squashing the usos twice
> - An injury angle
> - Pinning Orton clean
> - Being a lotto pick
> - Bryan sucking them off on Talking Smack


Yeah and how much character development did they give AA?


----------



## wwetna1

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Rusev should cover up Lana with a towel and put an end to her gimmick when she debuts for Smackdown. Not because I don't want to see Lana in the Emmalina gimmick, I just think it would be a good way to get Rusev heat.


So Kelly Kelly and Mike Knox basically


----------



## SAMCRO

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> They have been the shit since day one. They've been cool since day one basically is what it means.


I get that but whats the ISH part supposed to mean?


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Breeze getting destroyed.


----------



## Ace

This is probably the best SD episode I've seen since the brand split.

Need the next two matches to deliver to make it truly memorable.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Breezango winning will get a huge pop.


----------



## -XERO-

wwetna1 said:


> An Asian territory with *India*, Japan, *China* as the toured places and Jinder as champ would be profitable and viable under a WWE banner


Seeing as I'm mixed with both in bold, I'd very much like that idea.


----------



## Ace

C'mon Breezango.

Lets get it!!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

wwetna1 said:


> So Kelly Kelly and Mike Knox basically


Or Mero/Sable and Sunny/Candido. It's an old wrestling trope but it works.


----------



## Hawkke

Shit I thought he actually killed him there for a minute.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

A thoroughly enjoyable episode of Sports Entertainment so far.


----------



## starsfan24

DAMN IT.


----------



## wkc_23

Thought there was gonna be a title change RIGHT THERE


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I think The Uso's cheat to win.

Then Shane grants The Fashion Police a rematch at MITB, where they win the belts.


----------



## Ace

Damn, thought Fandango had him..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Rusev should cover up Lana with a towel and put an end to her gimmick when she debuts for Smackdown. Not because I don't want to see Lana in the Emmalina gimmick, I just think it would be a good way to get Rusev heat.



So Marc Mero & Sable?

Yes, we saw how that ended up. Rusev deserves better than to be someone's side puppet.


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd is hotter for this than for the opening segment or the Maharajah


----------



## JokersLastLaugh




----------



## starsfan24

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## God Movement

The atypical booking tonight has been a very welcome change.


----------



## Trophies

Pretty cool finish there.


----------



## Ace

Should have called an audible and had Breezango go over.

Crowd is so hot for Breezango.


----------



## Phaedra

BOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Very good near falls. :mark Good match.


----------



## Master Bate

So happy that Breeze and Fandango are over and popular now. I actually remember making threads about those two saying they could be the future but got shitted on for it.

Hope they continue getting used.

Even though they lost.


----------



## the_hound

and the point of this was..................


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Many won't like that but it's fine imo. Adds more fuel to the title chase, protects both teams.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

This was amazing. Even though Breezango never won the Titles, now when they eventually do, it'll be a great moment. Great build up.


----------



## Hawkke

I think JBL is having another one of his spells...
Someone get that man his pills.


----------



## starsfan24

Fabreeze's Day one will be H at some point. Count on it.


----------



## Leather Rebel

This is a way to do fake counts without exposing your finishers.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I just want Breezango to win the Smackdown Tag Team Titles. Please lol!


----------



## YankBastard

MEH! NO FUN.


----------



## StylesP1

Fucking pathetic that WWE doesn't see how over Breezango is. Give these guys the belts and let them entertain the fuck out of us already.


----------



## Kabraxal

And turned it off. O lets keep giving the finger to the real fans... o, we have to give the indian fans everything because 1 billion idiots that think this shit is still real! Fuck this company.


----------



## TD_DDT

ItsaNewDay said:


> So happy that Breeze and Fandango are over and popular now. I actually remember making threads about those two saying they could be the future but got shitted on for it.
> 
> Hope they continue getting used.
> 
> Even though they lost.


Breeze alone was horrible. Fandango was okay. Together they are much better with this actual gimmick. They will not be the future lol, but they deserve a good run while this gimmick is hot. It won't last more than 6 month so.


----------



## wwetna1

squarebox said:


> Yeah and how much character development did they give AA?


And how much should Alpha had not been pushed when the Usos and Wyatts were more over than them in their matches? One alpha match saw lets go usos, usos sucks chants over anything for them. Alpha should not have been pushed over Slater and Rhyno who were over and hot. Alpha was getting out popped by the damn Hype Bros which is why they booked them to win the battle royale and made get hype merch before Ryder got hurt. 

There was no mass plot and character time, mic time for most tag teams. What we saw early on was Hype Bros, Usos, Breezango, Alpha, and Slater and Rhyno get time to put themselves all over on Talking Smack/ Alpha failed there. Then we saw a bunch of teams all get ring time, mass matches, and some be jobbed out.

Breezango got jobbed out, stuck with it, got rewarded for it, and got their act over. Alpha got pushed to the moon with no reaction over teams who were better than them and more over. Hell it wasn't like the damn Usos get weekly tv time to put their mic skills or character on display either. They just connected better than two guys in steiner inspired singlets who had people in their hand in NXT and didn't try to bother to connect with a main roster audience. Hell how many times have you seen Alpha even pander to a SD crowd in a match which even females like Carmella and Alexa had the sense to do in their call ups?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Ace said:


> Fantastic way to set up a rematch than the usual BS free rematch after PPV.


Word. While I love the Usos (and did so even during their face paint days :side: ), Fanny and Breezy deserve a title run at some point due to running full steam ahead since they were finally given the ball.


----------



## Ace

35 minutes for an AJ and Nakamura vs Ko and Ziggler.

I hope this is PPV caliber... really should pull out all the stops.


----------



## JC00

lol what shit booking, have fandango and breeze beat them each quickly and then immediately lose an impromptu title match. So clear the Breezango was just a place holder for New Day who will be returning next week most likely


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

SAMCRO said:


> I get that but whats the ISH part supposed to mean?


It's a censored version of the word shit. Since WWE is PG and all that. I hope that answers your question! :smile2:


----------



## Steve Black Man

So what was the point of that then?

They've successfully nerfed Breezango for no reason.

Shouldn't have had the match at all if Breezango was just going to get squashed.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

I wish Breezango won here. Would have love to hear JBL lose his shit even more, despite how over the top he gets.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

StylesP1 said:


> Fucking pathetic that WWE doesn't see how over Breezango is. Give these guys the belts and let them entertain the fuck out of us already.


We'll either get it at MITB, or The New Day will steal their thunder and take the belts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kabraxal said:


> And turned it off. O lets keep giving the finger to the real fans... o, we have to give the indian fans everything because 1 billion idiots that think this shit is still real! Fuck this company.


It's been a great episode, tho! That thread from earlier today was right, horrible fans that don't know what is good or bad anymore.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yeah that was awesome.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Swagsuke coming up next!


----------



## StylesP1

I have enjoyed SDL tonight, but the decision in that last match really rustled my jimmies.


----------



## wwetna1

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Or Mero/Sable and Sunny/Candido. It's an old wrestling trope but it works.


Oh yeah I agree. I just mentioned Kelly and Knox because I see Lana actually trying to dance in a chair like Kelly's original expose segment on ECW. I mean they spend so much focus on her and the chair in these promos that I think she will go the exhibitionist dancer route.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> So Marc Mero & Sable?
> 
> Yes, we saw how that ended up. Rusev deserves better than to be someone's side puppet.


There's no reason Lana has to bury Rusev like Sable did to Mero with the powerbomb. I was just suggesting they copy the covering up part. Chris Candido used to do it with Sunny and she never buried him, on screen anyway...


----------



## SAMCRO

No team is winning those belts until new Day arrive and get them and become the longest reigning SDL tag team champions, you know its coming....


----------



## WrestlingOracle

JC00 said:


> lol what shit booking, have fandango and breeze beat them each quickly and then immediately lose an impromptu title match. So clear the Breezango was just a place holder for New Day who will be returning next week most likely


The other way of looking at that is Breezedango as the chasers just beat the champs individually, making them a step closer, but just couldn't get the ultimate deal done, but in getting closer by beating both 1 on 1, some fuel has been added to their chase.


----------



## Arsenal79

Need a great match here to cap off a great show.


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit Tamina speaks?!?!?


----------



## wwetna1

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Seeing as I'm mixed with both in bold, I'd very much like that idea.


I remember there being talks of WWE lookign at two more tournamnet/territory regions after the UK and womens tournament. 

One was Latin America which was reported by Mike Johnson as Mexico and Puerto Rico, which is cost effective because of the value of the peso being so low that guys would like the money

The other was an Asian territory according to him with those three countries. Johnson said the original talk from HHH was Japan and Mexico, but Vince was talking tweaking it to be more comprehensive as he felt the UK toruney should have been the Euro tourney


----------



## Trophies

Tamina...please. No.


----------



## Ace

Arsenal79 said:


> Need a great match here to cap off a great show.


 Less pointless filler matches, more angles on TV. 

That's the way forward for both shows.


----------



## wkc_23

Enjoyed that match. Thought Breezango was gonna win a couple times.

AJ/Shinsake and KO/Ziggler should definitely deliver.

SMACKDOWN IS ON FUCKING FIRE TONIGHT


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Man, Ellsworth is so out of place here, but what else is new?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Maybe I'm the only one that shares this opinion, but Tamina has been looking really hot since she returned.


----------



## DammitChrist

"The only thing you're the best at is staying at the back of the line." - James Ellsworth 2017

I'm loving this new Ellsworth :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

He just put Tamina in the friend zone lmfao 

The Fatal Five Way Match should be 205 Exclusive, thos matches fucking rule


----------



## SAMCRO

Fatal 5 way? Wow Shane where'd u get that great idea from i wonder?


----------



## Ace

Stop shilling shit and get to the main..


----------



## Uptown King

Oh look its the ha ha ha man fighting Kendrick on 205


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Kendrick and Tozowa still in that meaningless feud no one gives a shit about? Its cute when they try and give the lower card CW guys a feud.


----------



## Ace

Sweet they're already out.

Hope this match delivers.

Just realized Randy didn't even show up tonight.


----------



## starsfan24

Wow they just gave AJ and Shinsuke the jobber entrance :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

AJ AND NAKA DIDN'T GET A TV ENTRANCE WHY


----------



## Ace

Y2JHOLLA said:


> AJ AND NAKA DIDN'T GET A TV ENTRANCE WHY


 Who cares, more time for the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nakamura wrestling more often than Brock. :drose


----------



## moss

main event already? damn this show flew by


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Badass KO only man to get an entrance.


----------



## StylesP1

Did I just see WWE give Nakamura and Styles jobber entrances? Two of the best entrances in WWE? 

They wonder why ratings are dipping for all shows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jobber entrances for Naka and AJ.

:lmao


----------



## JC00

Kabraxal said:


> And turned it off. O lets keep giving the finger to the real fans... o, we have to give the indian fans everything because 1 billion idiots that think this shit is still real! Fuck this company.


Let's look at this episode so far

Opening segment with a bunch of guys to setup a PPV match (Raw got shit on for that last week)
Another pointless women's tag match (but hey Becky got a win YAY....)
Zayn pinning Corbin quick and then getting killed
Promo from the champ that the crowd didn't care about
Then the pointless tag title booking which should have been Breezango winning the titles. But nope they were just a placeholder for New Day..
Tag team main event (Also seem to recall people on this forum shitting all over Raw when a tag match got announced for the main event last night) 


but supposedly this is the best episode since the brand split


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

It's still weird to think Jinder is Champion.


----------



## wkc_23

starsfan24 said:


> Wow they just gave AJ and Shinsuke the jobber entrance :lol


That was a bit weird.. Only person that got a real entrance was KO.


----------



## the_hound

everybody know breezeango wont be getting the belts because new day will win them and then breezeango will split up, because creative have a hardon for splitting up teams


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: Two big matches planned for tonights Smackdown*



Sick Graps-V2 said:


> More of this wouldn't be a bad thing:


I agree but should be saved for the show of shows


----------



## bradatar

Half hour match? Doubtful. See you soon Ru Ru!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Charlotte just carries herself so well as a Champion, so I wouldn't mind seeing her win it again. I wonder how long they would make her reign though? I hope Becky wins it again too.


----------



## Ace

Nakamura and KO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

KO and Naka :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

I can see why they didn't give Styles and Nakamura their entrances, we already saw them tonight, doing Nakamura's entrance twice in one night would be a bit much and it would look odd giving AJ his own entrance but not Nakamura.


----------



## StylesP1

the_hound said:


> everybody know breezeango wont be getting the belts because new day will win them and then breezeango will split up, because creative have a hardon for splitting up teams


Then break up New Day, put Big E in the midcard title hunt and leave Kofi/Austin as a tag team.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

KO and Naka :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

wkc_23 said:


> That was a bit weird.. Only person that got a real entrance was KO.


Yeah that was odd as hell.


----------



## the_hound

who said more time for the match, MORE TIME FOR FUCKING ADVERTS more like


----------



## Ace

Thank god for PIP.


----------



## wkc_23

There are gonna be so many commercials during this match :eyeroll


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah fuck the PIP in the main event. Wtf :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jinder's undercard is performing well tonight.


----------



## Ace

Damn, no PIP?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Good thing that Owens has all of that chub to cushion him against Nak's vicious strikes. :hayden3

But yeah, it's rather dumb that they didn't give Swagsuke and Styles their actual entrances to further add to the big feel of Nak's SD in-ring debut.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Hope this is the final commercial break. Give us 20 mins of straight action after this pls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*GIVE ME BACK MY PIP.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

BulletClubFangirl said:


> There's no reason Lana has to bury Rusev like Sable did to Mero with the powerbomb. I was just suggesting they copy the covering up part. Chris Candido used to do it with Sunny and she never buried him, on screen anyway...


You do realize that Lana doesn't have to powerbomb Rusev to bury him right? She's a very attractive woman who is going to have (more of) the spotlight put on her. Hell when Rusev was the focus, he still got sidetracked by the incessant Lana chants. Having Rusev trying to cover up his wife will only go to make her more popular, even turning her babyface, while stunting Rusev's momentum...which I'm not sure WWE is looking to do on either front. While I was against the split, it might be best if the two are split on screen as separate characters. It'll allow both to grow as characters independent of each other.

As far as Sunny, she pretty much buried every team/person she was paired with once her popularity took off in the WWF: Bodydonnas, Smoking Guns, the Legion of Doom, Godwinns, you name it.


----------



## Trophies

Owens is like wtf at Naka :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

A Women's Money in the Bank would be cool.


----------



## Kabraxal

ShowStopper said:


> It's been a great episode, tho! That thread from earlier today was right, horrible fans that don't know what is good or bad anymore.


Not sure if serious. The openening segment dragged along, the womens match sucked, jinder was a failure, and it started to pick up before WWE went "lol fuck you" yet again.

I know what is good, and the WWE isn't it. Luckily I'm weening myself off slowly and NJPW is expanding. It isn't perfect, but at least it isn't a toilet.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> A Women's Money in the Bank would be cool.


Wouldn't mine seeing that, but who would you put in it? Not all ladies on the roster are built for such a thing or the intensity that some may expect with a ladder match.


----------



## Ace

I hate seeing Nakamura look weak.

KO and Ziggler should be more heelish to get on top of him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I want Ziggler/Shinsuka in a 3 out of 5 series for the future WWE Championship opportunity.

Give me a mixture of match types and a big blow off match after it's tied up 2-2.


----------



## wkc_23

Was hoping KO would do good vibrations, since he likes to mock everyone :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

KO's rendition of "ask him" from Jericho's playbook :lmao


----------



## Ace

They're building to the AJ hot tag... c'mon man... Nakamura shouldn't be needing hot tags fpalm


----------



## starsfan24

Damn WWE. Give us PIP.


----------



## Mordecay

The match of Nakamura with Ziggler was underwhelming because Nakamura isn't good as babyface in peril, so what do they do? They locked up for 5 minutes and do that again fpalm


----------



## wwe9391

This smackdown has been on par with Raw yesterday which by my standards was good.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Wouldn't mine seeing that, but who would you put in it? Not all ladies on the roster are built for such a thing or the intensity that some may expect with a ladder match.


I guess having enough women to compete would be a problem. That's one issue with the division being so small, and Nikki Bella is gone to so that's one less person. I didn't think about needing to be built for a match like that. We know Charlotte could do it and I feel like Becky could too. Maybe next year? The Women's Tournament will probably bring in some ladies that could be up for that type of match.


----------



## V-Trigger

Making Nakamura sell this much :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ace said:


> They're building to the AJ hot tag... c'mon man... Nakamura shouldn't be needing hot tags fpalm


WWE style:


----------



## Mordecay

crycry










:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Ace

The WWE have done their best to kill Nakamura on the main roster...


----------



## SAMCRO

Has Nakamura gotten any offense in? Jesus he's been getting his ass kicked since the match begun and here we are back from commercial break and he's still getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Nakamura still getting the shit kicked outta him.


----------



## starsfan24

KO giving Ziggler motivation :lol


----------



## JC00

lol PIP all show and then not during the main event....... Knew there was gonna be some catch to it.


----------



## Prayer Police

Last night, Owens?


----------



## YankBastard

LOL, get your revenge for last night!


----------



## wkc_23

Little odd that Ziggler is wrestling with his shirt on. Just realized that.

Shirts against the skins? :ti


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> You do realize that Lana doesn't have to powerbomb Rusev to bury him right? She's a very attractive woman who is going to have (more of) the spotlight put on her. Hell when Rusev was the focus, he still got sidetracked by the incessant Lana chants. Having Rusev trying to cover up his wife will only go to make her more popular, even turning her babyface, while stunting Rusev's momentum...which I'm not sure WWE is looking to do on either front. While I was against the split, it might be best if the two are split on screen as separate characters. It'll allow both to grow as characters independent of each other.
> 
> As far as Sunny, she pretty much buried every team/person she was paired with once her popularity took off in the WWF: Bodydonnas, Smoking Guns, the Legion of Doom, Godwinns, you name it.


No shit but do you realise Rusev covering Lana up wouldn't have to end in any kind of burial whatsoever? I think Rusev could do fine on his own but he was at his peak with Lana at his side. When they split them up he really went downhill. It's all dependent on the booking though and I'm only suggesting a small part of that booking that could give a heel some heat, god forbid. What makes you think Lana isn't returning as a babyface? She's supposedly worked as a face on some NXT live events. She's going to be cheered for being hot regardless and she gets heat easily enough when she wants to by trashing America. 

I'm not a Sunny fan at all but I think you're reaching here and besides that's all irrelevant to my point. When Candido covered up Sunny it helped him get heat. It's simple but effective.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Love how hot the crowds been for this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I want to see what Ty Dilinger will do in the main event scene and how long the crowd will love him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

When is Rusev coming back?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

No regrets spending my evening watching Tuesday Night Mahal.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Legit question: does Vince think people in India are stupid? Does he know that people usually don't take it kindly when they feel baited?

Jinder may as well have said: "My 1.3 billion people in India, I bring you the great message of joy that I have been chosen as messenger by the great Vincent Kennedy McMahon, to tell you now that you have a fellow Indian as champion, please subscribe to the WWE Network for only 9.99, and visit wweshop.com. No merchandise by me, but enter your code "stupidmark" to get a discount on Roman Reigns shirts. Thank you for your cooperation."


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That's an awesome move!

What's it called?


----------



## Kabraxal

wkc_23 said:


> Little odd that Ziggler is wrestling with his shirt on. Just realized that.
> 
> Shirts against the skins? :ti


Noticed it a few times this past year... probably Vince's deluded reasoning that wrestling in their shirt means more sales. 

Can't possibly sell shirts without us seeing them sll the time. I mean, Austin was selling shit before he wrestled in it /sarcasm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nice pin for Shinsuke.

Glad Ziggy didn't eat it!


----------



## Trophies

Naka gets the win!


----------



## wkc_23

Damn surprised Ziggler didn't eat the pin.


----------



## starsfan24

Very nice.


----------



## wwe9391

Nakamora pins KO clean on his SD debut. But i thought wwe was ruining him? guess not :draper2


----------



## Ace

I think they're building Ziggler up to be on main event level.


----------



## Mordecay

I expected better. Don't blame the guys, I blame the agents, having Nakamura and AJ as babyfaces in peril was kinda stupid


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DELETE
DELETE
DELETE


----------



## Ace

Dope visual of AJ and Nakamura together.


----------



## KingCosmos

Need a screenshot of AJ standing on the ropes with Nakamura in the middle of the ring. That shot was amazing


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Ace said:


> I think they're building Ziggler up to be on main event level.


Well, they clearly have no clue about Nakamura.


----------



## SavoySuit

Would love an AJ heel turn here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ace said:


> I think they're building Ziggler up to be on main event level.


I doubt it, but they should. He's a main event level talent.


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> I expected better. Don't blame the guys, I blame the agents, having Nakamura and AJ as babyfaces in peril was kinda stupid


 Tag matches should be spotty, or a mixture of story and spots. The only high flyer in the match didn't even get to fly around.


----------



## StylesP1

Nak and AJ together in the ring to end the night is the most star power that WWE can have to end the show. Holy shit that was quite the visual.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

AJ and Naka in the ring after the match was lit man. Could be a great moment when they set up their Wrestlemania 34 match on Smackdown.


----------



## V-Trigger

Great shot of Nak and Aj at the end.


----------



## Ace

Y2JHOLLA said:


> AJ and Naka in the ring after the match was lit man. Could be a great moment when they set up their Wrestlemania 34 match on Smackdown.


 Man it feels like they're still holding back a shit ton.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Strong start to the Era of the Maharaja. Thanks for watching.









@DarkLady

Sorry you missed the party.



StylesP1 said:


> Nak and AJ together in the ring to end the night is the most star power that WWE can have to end the show. Holy shit that was quite the visual.


Yeah, that really was great to see. Big time moment. :banderas


----------



## MrJT

missed it, was it as bad as RAW lastnight?


----------



## Ace




----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Really enjoyed seeing Shinsuke and AJ in the same ring, I'm hoping they allow Shin to do more of his moveset to get the crowd behind him a little more. It would be cool if he didn't sell for 3/4'ths of the match before getting his stuff in: we want to see Shinsuke wreck people because he's an awesome badass- not get beat down while selling for 15 minutes before making a comeback at the end.

I feel like if they take the in ring restrictions off him he'll be able to wow the masses and get himself over to those who weren't aware of him before he came to Smackdown.

Shinsuke Nakamura is famous as a great wrestler, for him to get over as that on Smackdown WWE should allow him use everything in his arsenal.

We'll probably see more move variety as he settles in. It's good to see him on Smackdown anyway.

Also, where are American Alpha?


----------



## SAMCRO

That Kinshasa on Owens didn't look very good.


----------



## Irig

Why no Orton today

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

This was a solid 8/10 show.

They need to follow this same structure for future shows.

Less/shorter matches and more segments; Jinder's celebration was 10/10 as was the stuff with Breezango and The Uso's.


----------



## starsfan24

I didn't even catch the Jericho picture on the board. "Fuzzy" :lol


----------



## domotime2

good smackdown. Fashion Police, the EFFORT behind Jinder's push, and the Sami/Corbin stuff were all good stuff.

The women's was uninspired and why not have qualifying matches? The WWE decided that tournaments and qualifying matches (both simple concepts to help fill wrestling shows) are no longer necessary on the product. it makes no sense to me


----------



## Kinjx11

JINDER couldn't deliver that promo , he voice died in it man


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I thought it was just an average Smackdown. No qualifying matches for MITB, another tag team match for the women with no stakes or pay off and a pretty standard tag team match for the main event. It was cool to see AJ and Nakamura team up but the match itself didn't deliver.


----------



## Mox Girl

SD was ok. I didn't care for Jinder's segment, I skipped most of it tbh.

Breezango stuff was good, those dudes are awesome and have totally won me over.

Main event was fun too.

It was difficult finding a decent upload of it online though that wasn't blocky as fuck or glitched in some way lol.


----------



## Kratosx23

domotime2 said:


> good smackdown. Fashion Police, the EFFORT behind Jinder's push, and the Sami/Corbin stuff were all good stuff.
> 
> The women's was uninspired and why not have qualifying matches? The WWE decided that tournaments and qualifying matches (both simple concepts to help fill wrestling shows) are no longer necessary on the product. it makes no sense to me


Qualifying matches are unnecessary. It makes much more sense to just take the biggest stars (and believe it or not, if you look at the SmackDown roster, Ziggler and Zayn actually do qualify as it's "biggest stars", minus the other four in the ring, Orton, and Rusev and Cena who aren't there) and put them in the match to ensure that the most deserving people are given the opportunity, rather than taking a risk. I mean, think about it, they made a qualifying match for the title and they ended up with JINDER. Why would you EVER make another qualifying match if you're Shane and Bryan and trying to actually make your product watchable?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Outside of one or two things, uneventful episode.

Good
MITB Participant announcement, surprised no qualifying matches but having your best superstars in the match, all good.
Corbin beatdown on Zayn, hopefully this means Zayn out of MITB and Rusev in.

Bad
Jobber Jinder looking out of place as Champ
Breezango lose again, is that the push done already?
Women's division, another five way match ffs
Tag match as main event, same as Raw, lazy
No Rusev


----------



## Stall_19

Jinder has sounded like he was sick for the last 3 weeks. I know he can speak clearer so he must be under the weather or something.


----------



## chronoxiong

Quick Smackdown thoughts:
-Loved the Jinder Mahal Celebration promo. Very the over the top but great way to get heat. Wonder who will be his next challenger unless Orton gets his rematch at the next PPV.

-Fashion Police has won me over. But looks like their mini-push is over losing to the Usos again. I thought New Day was supposed to make their debut tonight.

-Fatal Five-way Match. Is that going to be the new thing now? At least all the Women's superstars get TV time I guess.

-That Corbin/Zayn match was too quick.


----------



## Ace

The red lighting made this great.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

What the fuck is wrong with Jinder's voice? Everytime he tries to cut a promo it sounds like he's been gargling sand. That shit can't be intentional.


----------



## Oliver-94

Are the rematches on the June 13th edition of Smackdown televised matches or just dark matches? If they are televised matches, I'll be a bit surprised to see Mahal still as the champion after MITB to be honest. I don't think Orton is going to lose 4 big matches in a row; lost to Wyatt at Payback, lost to Mahal a few days ago and assuming he loses his rematch on June 13th and then AGAIN on MITB, that's 4 losses.


----------



## volde

I really don't like how AJ goes from wanting WWE belt to wanting US belt to not caring that Owends didn't win fair and willing to participate in MITB for chance at WWE belt again. Some consistency would be appreciated here.


----------



## Vic Capri

Not sure how accurate the Punjabi celebration was the actual culture, but its really cool to see WWE show diversity in a positive manner. Jinder even got fucking pyro!

- Vic


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Mugging of Cena said:


> What the fuck is wrong with Jinder's voice? Everytime he tries to cut a promo it sounds like he's been gargling sand. That shit can't be intentional.


The voice deepening and getting raspier can also happen to men while being on the juice. Add this to the bitch tits and acne worse than Harvey Dent's.

But I'm just a bitter hater and all, so what do I know ....


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The voice deepening and getting raspier can also happen to men while being on the juice. Add this to the bitch tits and acne worse than Harvey Dent's.
> 
> But I'm just a bitter hater and all, so what do I know ....


I kind of figured as much. Haha. That shit ain't normal. Unless you eat lit cigarettes.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Why do i think we'll get Ellsworth vs the entire women's division at some point :ha


----------



## Erik.

I actually enjoyed Jinder's segment.


----------



## TripleG

OK when I say that there isn't much difference between Raw and SD, lets take this week's episodes to highlight what I mean. 

What was the main event of Raw? A boring tag team match between 4 of the top stars on the brand, a trope that has been absolutely beaten to death since The Attitude Era. 

What was the main event of Smackdown? A boring tag team match involving 4 of the top stars of the brand! 

I'm seeing the same stuff over and over again! Its just boring, monotonous, repetitive, formulaic, paint by numbers garbage!


----------



## Bazinga

I hate that they announce the participants in the MITB match.

How hard is it to have qualifying matches to EARN your spot in the match?

It's simple and makes the title mean that much more.


----------



## DJ Punk

Am I the only one who noticed WWE fucked up during KO's entrance? It said to the right of him, "Regained the US Title from beating Jericho at Payback". Pretty sure, he won it on SD and lost it to Jericho at Payback. Stupid company can't even get its facts right.


----------



## Arsenal79

TripleG said:


> OK when I say that there isn't much difference between Raw and SD, lets take this week's episodes to highlight what I mean.
> 
> What was the main event of Raw? A boring tag team match between 4 of the top stars on the brand, a trope that has been absolutely beaten to death since The Attitude Era.
> 
> What was the main event of Smackdown? A boring tag team match involving 4 of the top stars of the brand!
> 
> I'm seeing the same stuff over and over again! Its just boring, monotonous, repetitive, formulaic, paint by numbers garbage!


That's all well and good, but the big difference you failed to mention is that SmackDown had the epic Maharaja's Punjabi celebration!


----------



## domotime2

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Qualifying matches are unnecessary. It makes much more sense to just take the biggest stars (and believe it or not, if you look at the SmackDown roster, Ziggler and Zayn actually do qualify as it's "biggest stars", minus the other four in the ring, Orton, and Rusev and Cena who aren't there) and put them in the match to ensure that the most deserving people are given the opportunity, rather than taking a risk. I mean, think about it, they made a qualifying match for the title and they ended up with JINDER. Why would you EVER make another qualifying match if you're Shane and Bryan and trying to actually make your product watchable?


you're saying in kayfabe they regret Jinder winning? I haven't seen that come out or discussed on television.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I was thinking the same thing in regards to qualifying matches for the MitB match. But I don't really care for the concept anyway, and only works if a heel wins the match.

And Jinder is proof to what I've been saying on WF for years (since Mark Henry's HoP), if the E wants to make a main eventer, they can do it in under a month. Strap a rocket to them, give them a couple of significant wins, some pyro and a title. Let's see how long they persist with the Jinder experiment. Mark Henry's lasted as long as it took for him to be fed to Cena to setup the Rock/Cena match.


----------



## Arsenal79

Lariatoh! said:


> I was thinking the same thing in regards to qualifying matches for the MitB match. But I don't really care for the concept anyway, and only works if a heel wins the match.
> 
> And Jinder is proof to what I've been saying on WF for years (since Mark Henry's HoP), if the E wants to make a main eventer, they can do it in under a month. Strap a rocket to them, give them a couple of significant wins, some pyro and a title. Let's see how long they persist with the Jinder experiment. Mark Henry's lasted as long as it took for him to be fed to Cena to setup the Rock/Cena match.


Mark Henry was already in his 40's by the time they did the "Hall of Pain" push with him. Jinder is still only 30 years old, so they have plans for him to be a main eventer for the next decade. It's more likely that Cena will be fed to him.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Arsenal79 said:


> Mark Henry was already in his 40's by the time they did the "Hall of Pain" push with him. Jinder is still only 30 years old, so they have plans for him to be a main eventer for the next decade. It's more likely that Cena will be fed to him.


I'm just saying that anyone, even if you are currently a jobber (which Marke Henry was at the time) can be made into a star overnight if the E wants them to.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Lariatoh! said:


> I'm just saying that anyone, even if you are currently a jobber (which Marke Henry was at the time) can be made into a star overnight if the E wants them to.


Easy to do with heels. Just have them cheat and be assholes to the fans or a babyface. Any heel can be " main eventer" over night almost.

As we see with faces the rocket would be at mars by now if you took it off Roman and launched it into space instead.


----------

